# were to get wood



## autoferret (Dec 8, 2009)

i live in FL and i'm looking for some different flavors.

I know that i can get hickory, and mesquite at my local hardware store in chunk and chips.  And i can get maple, cherry, apple at bass pro shop in chips.  

And was wondering if anyone has anyone ever order wood from offline?


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 8, 2009)

There are several listings right now for various woods for smoking on ebay. I would not think twice about ordering from them. One of the guys on there has been selling wood chunks for some time now, has great feedback. Check it out, I've seen boxes of wood go for 2 bucks with 8 bucks for shipping, but they are packed. Worth a look anyhow. Or see if someone oh here is willing to do an exchange with you.


----------



## autoferret (Dec 8, 2009)

never would have thought about ebay.  Thanks


I found this place after digging threw google. http://www.charcoalstore.com/c4500/Wood-Chunks


----------



## miamirick (Dec 8, 2009)

i recently found a guy in ne ga who will ship all kinds off wood to you
ill call himtomorrow and see if he is ok with me posting his name and number online  if not i could private message you the info
ive gotten apple cherry and peach from him  my first batch was about 25pds and cost about $15 to ship via regular mail


----------



## fire it up (Dec 8, 2009)

Living in Florida I know you must have lots of fruit orchards around.
Go to a local orchard or farm and you should be able to get apple, peach, orange, and any other wood that they grow in Florida for great deals.
I go to a local farm/orchard and get great deals on peach, apple, cherry and oak.


----------



## flash (Dec 8, 2009)

Right on FIU. Also you are virtually surrounded by oak and citrus wood in Orlando/Winter Park area. Any time those storms move thru, be on the lookout. I lived there for 50 years, never had an issue getting wood.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive never bought any myself but I know there are a lot of people that sell online. What are you looking for. i may could bring you some Hickory or Oak form Tenn. im heading to Florida on the 16th of Dec. Just let me know................I will be in Orlando for 2 weeks


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 8, 2009)

I found that doitbest.com is realy reasonible. You can order from them and have it delivered it to a local store. They are back east, but I can pick it up a local hardware store. No tax or shipping. $8 plus change for 10#'s of chunks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a propane store near me that carriers about 20 differant kinds of wood for sale and you can even get large amounts of woods from some local guys too.


----------



## autoferret (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll check kiss/st cloud gas place next to my shop thanks for the idea!

I'll send you a pm.

I know that i should be able to get just about any kind of citrus down here, just started looking.  trying to let my father-in-law let me cut down his dead tangalo tree.

Thank you guys for all the suggestions!


nick


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 8, 2009)

I have bought from www.gassmoker.com several times.  It is in Alabama and the shipping is free. If I remember right its $1.50 a lb. They have hickory, oak, pecan, wild cherry, peach,walnut, and more that I don't remember.

Scott


----------



## sqwib (Dec 13, 2009)

Smokinglicious.com
Very prompt and great customer Service and reasonable shipping


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is another thread that may help you
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82646


----------



## hounds51 (Dec 13, 2009)

Here is an updated E-Bay site for him
http://shop.ebay.com/vamtnwoodproduc...&_trksid=p4340


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2009)

I picked up some Oak, Red Oak, Maple and Hickory not that long ago. I put a "Wanted" ad on Craigslist and within a couple days I had more offers to deliver than I knew what to do with. Had a half cord of all four delivered for $70.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 18, 2009)

Craigslist is a great idea. Just found Oak, Hickory, and Pecan pretty reasonable.


----------



## hocus smokus (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in FL too. Craigslist is a good place to look, but you gotta stay on top of it unless you want Oak or Hickory. I found 1/4 truck load of Cherry for $50.00 a couple of months ago on there :) 
I just ordered some 5 Lb bags of Apple chunks from the local Ace Hardwear. $7.50/bag and no shipping... They say they can also get Cherry and other stuff. Whatever you do, don't order from Home Depot, their shipping is OUTRAGEOUS!!!
Hope that helps


----------

